# Do you have out of control nose hairs?



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Man, I really hate plucking nose hairs every week. What a pain!


----------



## St0ne (Apr 27, 2008)

Occasionally, I normally trim them though. I've plucked a few but the first one ever hurt like hell so I avoid it.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

No but I still pluck them out compulsively. Eyebrows and lashes too... they don't look funny because of it, I only pull loose ones of those.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Once in a while I have to trim a stray nose hair, but I wouldn't say out of control. It's not like a need a weed whacker.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Once in awhile.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes they make it look as if I have a mustache when really I don't :sigh 







:b

seriously, no.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I will revisit this thread in 2 weeks just to see where it has gone. Godspeed.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

no my i have a hardtime growing hair


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:clap :haha 

...sorry, I'll be serious now


...:haha


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> :clap :haha
> 
> ...sorry, I'll be serious now
> 
> ...:haha


youre not allowed on this thread if you have more estrogen than testosterone :spank


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

nubly said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > :clap :haha
> ...


 :rofl :rofl


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

no. im not a very hairy person to begin with.

from time to time i do get a stray, long nose hair. i pluck them out. it doesnt hurt that bad...just makes you sneeze.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I love how women have avoided this thread like the plague! :rofl 

....why not me? -you ask :b : well, that's simple: cos I've never really dreaded to tread where other women have feared to tread before   :banana 

...other than that: this thread is just plain hilarious :lol 
-Let's here it for 'nose hairs'!! :haha :yay


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

My nose hairs aren't too bad - pulling slowly with steady pressure seems to cause less pain than plucking though. The out of control ear hairs are more annoying - just what every man needs, hairy tragi. :stu


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

No I don't, and I've never had to pluck or trim them either.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I use an old razor blade to trim my nose hairs from time to time. I just stick it right in my nose and shave away.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I pull them all the time. Its fun, and they never get out of control. Usually do during the daily shower routine, where I also tug on all my features - nose, ears, lips, etc - and occasionally slap myself silly for the shear masochism.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I have a separate half-bath dedicated solely to body-hair extraction. There are so many hair extracting apparatti hanging around that you'd think I'm a serial killer. A guy at work is known for wild ear hair and we call him cornsilk and he doesn't know why.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not really.


----------

